# Sunday eats



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

What are y’all cooking today?
Threw this 10pd choice angus flat on at 5am this morning on the pellet grill. Prob throw some cole slaw together to go with it this evening


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

i tried a pork belly burnt ends thing with a cheap pork roast. total failure. now i've got to figger out what to do to salvage all this meat. maybe a pork carne guisada? that chunk of meat you've got there looks awful good.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Flipped her fat side up about an hour ago. Anyone need some beef tallow lol


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Bout 170 ish going into the pan with the remaining injection covered with foil. And this may get me shot 🤣🍺now into the oven at 235


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

can you send me your address again? i don't wanna miss this.
jack


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

nice bark. inside pic?
jack


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

no doubt about it. we have some world-class chefs on this forum. i can just imagine the aroma from your brisket. yuuuummm.
jack


----------

